# Schlammsauger



## Juleli (22. Mai 2008)

Hallo Leute,

und wieder einmal haben meine Eltern einen wunderbaren Alleingang gemacht. Noch weiß ich nicht, wie viel sie bezahlt haben, aber sie sind heute einfach mal losgefahren (zu Max Bahr) und haben den Schlammsauger SPH1400 von "aquaGARDEN" gekauft. Und ich bin höllisch begeistert von diesem Alleingang! :evil (ich bin eher der Mensch, der sich eine Stunde an den PC setzt und nachschaut, welches Produkt gute Bewertungen bekommen hat)

Zu was anderem. Ich habe im Internet nichts zu diesem Teil finden können, was auch nur ansatzweise neutral eine Meinung wiedergeben würde (aquaGARDEN ist natürlich von dem Schlammsauger begeistert - ist ja auch ihr eigenes Produkt!).

Was meint ihr zu diesem Schlammsauger? Ist das Teil zu gebrauchen?

Der Link dazu

Lieben Gruß Juleli


----------



## DaNiceGuy (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schlammsauger*

also wenn ich das richtig lese aknnst du damit nur hinderlich arbeiten da der sauger ca 40sek saugt und dann 20 sek das wasser abpummpt..
es giebt sauger mit 2 behältern (in einem )die automatisch umschalten und ein "ordentliches" arbeitsergebniss liefern...
was du aber mit einem sauger alles in deinem teich anrichten kannst musst du die profis hier fragen...
ich hab nur mal was von "phosfor stop" gelesen aber wie egsagt bin kien porfi 
MfG


----------



## axel (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schlammsauger*

Hallo Juleli !

Hier mal mein Schlammverhinderer. Wird zwar für gewöhnlich am Pool eingesetzt , bin aber auch am Teich schwer beeindruckt von dem   
Mit dem kann man schön die Wasseroberfläche sauber halten , so das nur wenig herabsinken kann.
Und wenn dann doch nach ein paar Monaten mal was unten liegt , dann zieh ich den mal kurz über den Teichboden. So von links nach rechts , dann wird der Mulm aufgewirbelt , dann zieh ich den nochmal von rechts nach links durch den aufgewirbelten Mulm . 
Dann hab ich ihn  im Käscher den Mulm.
Mein Kies ist dann wieder sauber .

Lg axel

Foto


----------



## Juleli (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schlammsauger*

@ axel: Also von dem bin ich auch schwer begeistert. So einen in der Art haben wir auch! Nur ziehe ich zu Anfang von rechts nach links und dann erst von links nach rechts - aber das macht bestimmt nicht soooo einen großen Unterschied 

Nachdem ich meinen Eltern ne Gardinenpredigt vorgesetzt habe (früher war das doch anders herum - oder? Und früher ging es doch eher um "Kind! Wann bist du wieder zu Hause?" oder "So kannst du doch nicht raus gehen!".), werden wir das Teil einmal austesten. Ich bin echt mal gespannt, was das wird.


----------

